
Should Twitter and Facebook Be Regulated as Utilities? - gukov
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/156377416856/should-twitter-and-facebook-be-regulated-as
======
intopieces
>Realistically, can I quit Twitter and be a successful media personality
without it? Not in today’s world.

Total nonsequitor here. The constitution doesn't guarantee the right to be
famous.

Congress can't silence you, but it doesn't have to give you a megaphone.

The Open Internet was supposed to be the megaphone.

------
norea-armozel
Seriously? No. It doesn't take much skull sweat to figure out why this doesn't
make any sense. First, social media sites are not monopolies nor utilities in
the proper sense. Facebook bans don't affect you ability to get on Twitter.
Twitter bans don't affect your ability to host a Wordpress site. And so on.
Now, if Scott Adams has evidence of blackballing then he has a case for
censorship but I haven't seen him make that case and I think he's not making
that case because he knows he's not being blackballed (and that would show up
under examination of any evidence presented).

------
lbarrett
So, deregulate ISPs, but regulate some sites on the internet? Sure, tha will
lead to good outcomes for everyone.

------
jakeogh
No. Better to let them fail.

------
chambo622
Poor guy thinks a follower saying they don't see his tweets is an indicator of
a vast conspiracy against him by a large corporation.

